
Ask HN: In a world of the link tax, what is the future of HN/other aggregators? - wemdyjreichert
Will they be shut down? Become paid to foot the bill? Have to run ads?
======
PaulHoule
If European news sites don't want links then we don't link to them.

If Europe doesn't want to host aggregators, then they don't need to have any.
That way politicians can stop fielding complaints that broadband isn't good
enough because Europeans will stop using the internet.

